# New home plumbing cost



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How many bathrooms?
Will you be using copper for the supply lines?
Will this be connected to a public water/sewer system or well/septic?
One story or two story home?
Basement or slab foundation?


----------



## wdsfr1968 (Jul 26, 2006)

It will be a two story house with 3 bathrooms. Copper piping with a basement.

I'm actually just looking to get the plumbing roughed in and I'll finish the rest.


----------



## wdsfr1968 (Jul 26, 2006)

*new home plumbing cost*

It will also be connected to city water and sewage.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Price per fixture, how many?


----------



## wdsfr1968 (Jul 26, 2006)

*new home plumbing cost*

By fixture do you mean faucets, etc.. ? I was looking to have the plumbing roughed in so I could finish the bathrooms and kitchen myself.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Alot of varibles to give an estimate on here, your guess on the cost, sounds right, and that depends on what need to get done.

Ron


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I done the plumbing on my basement bathroom myself... In my opinion, it is more difficult to come up with a workable plan, such as how the drain pipes and supply pipes run ... once the plan is in place, actually doing it is not that hard... but a good/workable plan is the tough part... I think if you consider hiring only contractors to do the rough in.. this implies they already do the major planning for you, they may not charge you too much less even you do the finishing touch yourselves... I don't know if there is architect company who do the planning alone and you may get quote from them first... and they may also tell you how much it cost to build it base on the drawing... approx...


----------

